# How many gallons per gold fish



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

How many gallons per goldfish 

I’m starting a pond soon and was wondering if anyone here has experience with gold fish

I’m assuming it needs to be in the shade we’re I live it’s 85-95 degrees during late spring, summer, early fall 

I will not need a pond heater because it’s not to cold

I know people who have ponds and I was so surprised they could live that long out doors


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Goldfish fanciers suggest 20 gallons per fish for mature fish. Heaters are never necessary for goldfish. They are coldwater fish. In nothern climates they survive through the winter even when the pond ices over. If it's that warm for that long where you live, shade will be essential. And aeration of some sort since warm water holds less oxygen and goldfish are oxygen gluttons, If you have flying predators about, a screen cover might be necessary. Single-tailed goldfish--comets, shubunkins etc--are better at avoiding predators and are generally superior pond fish..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

And ground predators, too. When I was doing in-home dog training I got a call from a man whose English Setter puppy was finally tall enough to hop up on his Goldfish pond and fountain. Being a good bird dog who understood that stealth is essential when hunting, he would sit and stare at the pond until a Koi was close enough to catch and then gulp,gulp. They were amazed at how long he could sit still at the pond but nowhere else.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Or raccoons if you have them where you live! They can get under a mesh top.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m going to hopefully make it deep and have hiding places with a net on but I will put it by my house and our dogs bark at every thing and are very protective of all my pets

One time something stole our chicken and our dogs knew lol we don’t have much wildlife in our yard because of the dogs 

I’ve been thinking about koi is 100 gallons a koi big enough


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

T


Betta craze said:


> I’ve been thinking about koi is 100 gallons a koi big enough


There's disagreement about this. Most say 250 gallons minimum per koi. And the total pond size should be no less than 1000 gallons. Most say 1500 gallons.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

Probably shouldn’t koi then 😂 I was talking with my parents and they said they wanted me to do a huge betta sorority in the dining room 😀 and upgrade My small sorority to a 55 gallon tank I probably won’t get koi/goldfish at least for a while


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a friend whose sorority has been going on for six or seven years now. Fifteen females in a 40 gallon that is 75% planted. She had okay luck with sororities before but once she did that much planting it was like she was seeing a whole new sorority. The middle in more open with most of the plants along the sides and back.

She doesn't really have "hides." The plants are what defines the females' territories.

I have codes to Buce Plant for free regular shipping. However, if you buy $60 in plants by Memorial Day you receive free expedited shipping. Also have a 10% off www.aquariumplantsfactory.com. Green Leaf Aquariums has great prices but don't guarantee plants unless shipped expedited shipping for around $25.00. You can ask for regular shipping, though.

Because of the way they are grown, APF and GLA are pest and disease-free.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks I’m definitely getting more plants this is going to cost so much 😂😂 we’ve been researching and it’s it going to cost $350 minimum

I’ve had a mostly successful sorority ( it’s gone well except for the one girl I had to remove) in a ten gallon with 5 bettas

I’m planning on 10-15 bettas I’m just going to slowly over time just keep adding a few, I also find it easier to add baby bettas I did that yesterday and it’s gone so well it’s never been this Easy I’m still watching close just in case though

My 10 gallon has

5 bettas I’m getting 5-10 more bettas
8 neons 12 more neon tetras
3 snails. 4 more snails
3 Cory catfish and 5-6 more Cory’s

Would that be over stocked in a 55 gallon tank


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's a handy dandy little tool http://aqadvisor.com/ Hope it helps.

Check Aquarium Plants Factory. They have a lot of B2G1 deals. They are my favorite plant sellers. If you go there please let them know you heard about them on the Forum. I do have a 10% off code for BF members-only.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Betta craze said:


> Thanks I’m definitely getting more plants this is going to cost so much 😂😂 we’ve been researching and it’s it going to cost $350 minimum
> 
> I’ve had a mostly successful sorority ( it’s gone well except for the one girl I had to remove) in a ten gallon with 5 bettas
> 
> ...


It also comes down to the filtration system. I use the advisory that RTST mentioned.


----------

